# Harrisonburg, VA Bottle Show...



## Staunton Dan (Apr 21, 2010)

BTW, the Harrisonburg, VA bottle show is coming up this Sunday April 25th from 9AM-3PM. Hope to see a lot of you there. Stop by and say Hi.
*The Historical Bottle-Diggers of Virginia 39th Annual Antique Bottle and Collectible Show & Sale, (9 AM to 3 PM), at the Rockingham County Fairgrounds, U.S. Rt. 11 South, (Exit 243 off I-81), Harrisonburg, VA. Info: SOMMY SMILEY, PH: (540) 434-1129 or email: lithiaman1@yahoo.com*


----------

